# Ball Turning Toolpost



## scoder75 (Mar 21, 2016)

I found these plans on the internet.


----------



## ebgb68 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you for posting this !


----------



## gimmick1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Great idea & plans.  Thank you for sharing


----------



## scwhite (Apr 24, 2017)

scoder75 said:


> I found these plans on the internet.


I need to make me one of those


----------



## shootur44 (Feb 17, 2018)

Will someone tell me why the pics are not viewable or what to do to update or whatever needed to see pics on forum ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 17, 2018)

The link is to a PDF. You'll need to either open them with Adobe reader or download them then open them with any PDF viewer.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 17, 2018)

Nice plans, I'm still leaning towards the boring head type . Easier to use unless you have a dual compound set up like a turret lathe. Guess I'm to old an lazy.


----------



## shootur44 (Mar 1, 2018)

I couldn’t open file I got a missing or corrupted file error message has anyone else ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-C (Jul 30, 2020)

I am guessing that this will replace the protractor for the compound on the cross slide.  If so the dimensions for the holes for the "ball turning hold down base" will have to be adjusted for my lathe at least.  I have a 8 X 16 Sieg SC4 and a quick measurement for those dimensions would be the width between the holes would be 2.95 (75mm) vice 2.96 and the length would be 3.38 (95mm) vice 4.00 inches.  Also the depth of the slot on the "ball turning Rotating Body" was left blank since it will have to be set for each lathe.

For the guys that have trouble opening this file, look in your "download" folder.


----------

